# MYsql error [partially SOLVED]

## trondert

I just did an overdue update of my gentoo server, and now i cant get my MYsql to work....

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # /etc/init.d/mysql restart
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> 
>  * Stopping mysql ...
> ...

 

The only stuff running on it is a blog and a forum.

/var/log/mysql/mysql.err

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 051217 09:27:57  mysqld started
> 
> 051217 09:37:53  mysqld ended
> ...

 

Newest part of /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

 *Quote:*   

> 060507 11:04:59 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
> 
> InnoDB: Error: log file ./ib_logfile0 is of different size 0 8388608 bytes
> 
> InnoDB: than specified in the .cnf file 0 5242880 bytes!
> ...

 

/var/log/mysql/mysql.log is empty

What have i screwed up this time?Last edited by trondert on Thu May 11, 2006 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

Hard to say.  But you an rarely just do an upgrade between MySQL versions.  This http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mysql-upgrading.xml might give you some clues.  MySQL site shows what can and can't be done.

----------

## trondert

Thx, dident know there was an Gentoo howto on upgrading.

But now it seems something is further wrong.....

mysql -uroot -p

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # mysql -uroot -p
> 
> Enter password:
> 
> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
> ...

 

Darndideli, im over my head in this......  :Smile: 

/etc/inint.d/mysql restart

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # /etc/init.d/mysql restart
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> 
>  * Stopping mysql ...
> ...

 

Very much like before....

/etc/mysql/my.cnf

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.1-r1,v 1.3 2006/$
> 
> # The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients
> ...

 

And thx for the help so far.  :Smile: 

----------

## ctconly

Try commenting out the following line in my.cnf:

skip-locking

to make it this:

#skip-locking

and restart mysql. That is what fixed all my mysqld.sock and mysqld.pid errors.

Chris

----------

## trondert

Thx, but no luck....

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # /etc/init.d/mysql restart
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> 
>  * Stopping mysql ...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # mysql -uroot -p
> 
> Enter password:
> 
> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
> ...

 

----------

## vaso

As you can see in the error log file ib_logfile0 size is 8MB but according to config file it should be 5MB.

 *trondert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> InnoDB: Error: log file ./ib_logfile0 is of different size 0 8388608 bytes
> 
> InnoDB: than specified in the .cnf file 0 5242880 bytes!
> ...

 

Edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf file and replace line:

innodb_log_file_size = 5M 

with:

innodb_log_file_size = 8M

----------

## trondert

THX!!

Can logg inn now, but i think i lost my norwegian keysettings, æøå commes out kinda gibberishy...  :Smile: 

http://overmoen.no-ip.info/~trondert/

But thx again, now i only got the rest to fix.

/etc/init.d/mysql restart still gives:

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # /etc/init.d/mysql restart
> 
>  * Stopping mysql ...
> 
> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 332: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## vaso

 *trondert wrote:*   

> THX!!
> 
> Can logg inn now, but i think i lost my norwegian keysettings, æøå commes out kinda gibberishy... 
> 
> 

 

According to my.cfg your default character set is utf8 (default-character-set=utf8). Try to change that to latin1 character set - it used to be default in previous versions. I'm not sure that it will help as default charset for that WordPress page is UTF-8 but try anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## trondert

THX!  :Smile: 

But it dident fiks my char problem but now i get this from restarting it:

/etc/init.d/mysql restart

 *Quote:*   

> media trondert # /etc/init.d/mysql restart
> 
>  * Stopping mysql ...
> 
>  * Stopping mysqld (0)                                                    [ ok ]
> ...

 

Only thing i changed is:

 *Quote:*   

> default-character-set=latin1

 

Hmm, seems like new posts get the correct char set? Then i manually have to change the old posts, but how do i prevent it from happening in the future? Pay bether attention to changes in my.cnf when i update?

And thx for all the help again, great support forum!

----------

